# moorhammer inspire path



## Smorgle (Dec 14, 2012)

*File Name*: moorhammer inspire path
*File Submitter*: Smorgle
*File Submitted*: 11 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

Here is the path i made from illustrator to creat my first slingshot from a olive wood fork.

Click here to download this file


----------

